# Still missing the old board...



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

: (


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I know just how you are feeling. It is a lot slower here and I don't feel like all the new people are getting the info. But what are we to do.Thanks for posting.Linda


----------

